# Newbie- budget road bike around $500



## 513xj

Hi, I am looking to get into riding. I am looking for a quality bike for around 500 doll hairs. Any suggestions? I have seen some Tommaso ads around, and the prices look decent. Any Input?


----------



## garvan

$500 doesn't buy you much when it comes to a road bike. Do you know you really want to get into road? If you do you might want to save a few more dollars and invest in a quality bike. A cheap bike will not handle as well as your better bikes. Also, the components on the cheap bike are.. well cheap! Soooo, you will end up replacing parts and getting frustrated. 

I would recommend that you go to a reputable bike shop and get fitted. Road bikes are a lot of fun unless they hurt, or don't work.

Good luck.


----------



## 513xj

what do you think about tommaso?


----------



## CC09

well on the website the cheapest on has an msrp of $1249......so $500????????

regardless for the bottom of the line tommasso - you can get much better stuff for your money. For 1250 you can get a bike with full 105, good brakes, crank, etc.....


----------



## garvan

I'm assuming you are looking at the Capri which uses Shimano Sora comps. These are bottom of the line, but are better than they used to be. Shimano comps are not rebuildable so when they wear they will have to be replaced. As far as the frame, fork and wheels I do not know. 

Another thought is you might want to try the used market. You will definately find a better ride for your $500.


----------



## garvan

Amazon has the Capri for $400 + $50 shipping. I had a cheap bike in the beginning and learned that cheap bikes fail. The front wheel potato-chipped and I went down in the middle of a busy intersection.


----------



## 513xj

I'll try to go to a LBS and see what they have. What do you think about Marin Bikes?


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Definitely go used*



513xj said:


> Hi, I am looking to get into riding. I am looking for a quality bike for around 500 doll hairs. Any suggestions? I have seen some Tommaso ads around, and the prices look decent. Any Input?


At your price point, you will do MUCH better spending that amount of $$ on a 3-4 year old used bike. Figure out your correct size and start looking for a used bike. The bang for the buck is hugely better at this price point.


----------



## JayTee

I think you're getting some overly harsh bum advice by someone suggesting that you should never buy a Sora equipped bike and should spend 2-3 times as much to get more bike than you need. The fact is that many new cyclists ARE pinched for pennies and they may or may not turn into 4,000 mile a year riders. There is a place for the buying and selling of Sora-spec'd stuff and don't let anyone tell you any different.

I've been leading club rides for 10 years and many of our newbies show up with entry level road bikes and use them for multiple happy seasons. Sora is actually pretty sturdy, just a bit heavy. Entry level stuff (frame, components, wheels) will always be a little heavier, and a new rider probably doesn't need to care. Trek 1000s, Giant OCR3, etc. can last for years. The gloom and doom is a bunch of hooey, esp. if you're strapped for cash.

I do agree that you can get more bang for the buck buying used, but that has its own perils.


----------



## bahueh

*I'm assuming..*



513xj said:


> Hi, I am looking to get into riding. I am looking for a quality bike for around 500 doll hairs. Any suggestions? I have seen some Tommaso ads around, and the prices look decent. Any Input?



you want a bike with gears...because fixed/single speed bikes are fine for around that price. Also, consider other expenses...extra tubes and pumps, bike shorts, shoes (if you're interested in clipless pedals)...with that...pedals, jersey, helmet...it all adds up pretty quick unfortunately. this is not a budget sport but deals can be found...

I'm guessing you're interested in recreational riding, maybe some weigth loss, and just getting back out there? good for you, first of all. more people should. 
With that..find a local dealer with Marin, KHS, Raleigh, Fuji..those lines have lower end bikes for maybe 500-800$. If you're limited to the 500$, I would agree with Kerry (most people do for some reason) and look around at higher end used bikes. Most shops will service them well and put them back out there for consignment...everyone wins.


----------



## 513xj

I think my best bet is to buy a used bike. Does anyone have any suggestions for a quality bike that was made a few years ago, but would still be a good ride?


----------



## txgal

When I got a used bike I used the craigslist for my area, luckily my area has a large cycling community and there are about 7 to 10 decent road bikes posted for sale everyday. I managed to get a bike that was barely used (still had that sticky stuff on some parts like the cranks etc that they use to keep things from getting scratched while shipping) with 105 components all around plus a yakima bike rack for my car for $500. You just have to look for the right deal. Just make sure it fits, here I know my LBS will look at a bike for free and tell you if they would be able to properly fit you to the bike no matter where you got the bike from. They will also check it out mechanically for a small fee.


----------



## 513xj

txgal said:


> When I got a used bike I used the craigslist for my area, luckily my area has a large cycling community and there are about 7 to 10 decent road bikes posted for sale everyday. I managed to get a bike that was barely used (still had that sticky stuff on some parts like the cranks etc that they use to keep things from getting scratched while shipping) with 105 components all around plus a yakima bike rack for my car for $500. You just have to look for the right deal. Just make sure it fits, here I know my LBS will look at a bike for free and tell you if they would be able to properly fit you to the bike no matter where you got the bike from. They will also check it out mechanically for a small fee.


Thanks for the input.
Do you know how relialbe craigslist is? Is it safe or reliable?


----------



## Bertrand

*Guidelines for use buying*



513xj said:


> I think my best bet is to buy a used bike. Does anyone have any suggestions for a quality bike that was made a few years ago, but would still be a good ride?


My first recommendation would be to try to find a used bike at a shop. This would allow you to get a fitting, and would ensure that it had some level of maintenance performed on it. 

My second recommendation would be to buy the oldest bike with the lowest miles with the best equipment. For example, I would rather have a 12 year old 8-speed Ultegra equipped bike with low miles than a newer bike with more miles and a lower equipment spec. I bought a 20 year-old Bertrand a few years ago that was full Dura Ace. It was a wonderful, solid bike, and I bet it will still be running 10 years from now. 

My third recommendation would be to not pay too much attention to the name on the downtube.


----------



## txgal

I've never had any trouble with Craigslist, most people on there that are selling bikes are doing so just b/c of an upgrade and will tell you what they liked or didn't like about the bike. I went with this to avoid the high markup of LBS (plus there is only one shop that sells used bikes and it's not the most reputable bike shop) and most quality bikes are sold on craigslist here, but since it's done by community it really varies from area to area


----------



## radioflyer

Yo 513xj:

Here's the deal... If you're seriously stuck at $500, you will definately want a used bike. I'd suggest ebay as a good place to look. So what should you look for? Well, first things first... you need to know what size you would ride. You can get a rough estimate by reading published material online. Check your height/leg length, etc... At the money you want to spend, you'll end up (likely) with an aluminum frame. If you can get a parts package as good as 105, great. If not, it's not the end of the world. Most inexpensive road bikes feature almost exactly the same package of parts, and the frames aren't so finely tuned that you'll notice any real difference between brands. So find one that fits well, and hopefully in a color to your liking. I always encourage people to go with cosmetic selections that make them want to ride. Good luck.


----------



## bahueh

*I'd agree to a point..*



radioflyer said:


> Yo 513xj:
> 
> Here's the deal... If you're seriously stuck at $500, you will definately want a used bike. I'd suggest ebay as a good place to look. So what should you look for? Well, first things first... you need to know what size you would ride. You can get a rough estimate by reading published material online. Check your height/leg length, etc... At the money you want to spend, you'll end up (likely) with an aluminum frame. If you can get a parts package as good as 105, great. If not, it's not the end of the world. Most inexpensive road bikes feature almost exactly the same package of parts, and the frames aren't so finely tuned that you'll notice any real difference between brands. So find one that fits well, and hopefully in a color to your liking. I always encourage people to go with cosmetic selections that make them want to ride. Good luck.



there are reasons to buy used and there are reasons to buy new. New, if this person can find a bike for 500$, will contain certain benefits a used bike will never....including: some normal time of free maintenance/adjustments on the bike from a local shop after the purchase, secondly some sort of frame/component warranty that may be beneficial depending on this persons body type, etc (hell, if they weigh 300 pounds and crack a frame, they might want that warranty). maintenance costs (assuming this buyer has no mechanic aptitude around bikes) can add up for a bike with past "issues". 
that said, yes, you can get a higher end bike used for less money...but do you know what you're buying? 

Craigslist is great, but requires you to visit homes and go on test rides and deal with shaddy people sometimes ( I bought a disc wheel out of the back of some guys truck a few months ago in some obscure parking lot across town...wasn't stolen, just a weird situation). good thing is, you get to see the product before you buy. unfortunately, if you're not mechanically knowledged in bikes, you may not know what you're looking for/at (a whole other thread). ....and you thought buying a bike was easy....


----------



## Edgecrusher

513,

Forget used, unless you are a good wrench, and are comfortable
with fixing the bike yourself. Otherwise it's off to the shop and more $$$$,
and maybe even some "you should have bought it here " rhetoric from the shop...

For $550 you can get a Motobecane Record, 
w/Tiagra rear carbon fork, alum frame, etc...
Good deal for an entry level bike.
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/motobecane_record.htm

For $625, you can get the Mercier Aquila, which I bought in 2004.
It is a great bike, and I have had zero problems with it. It has been solid
for over two years now and is still going strong.

For $599, you can pre-order the Ibex 4400
http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/CLS-4400-Details.html

This seems like a great deal also.


There are solid deals out there, you just have to look.
Also, if the components are the same, (it doesn't matter
too much in your price range) what name brand is on the frame.
Whether you buy the Tommaso, or Motobecane, or brand X
there will be negligible difference, just as long as it has decent components.
They are all most likely made in Taiwan, and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## 513xj

Hey, thanks for the advice. I'll look into used bikes a little more.


----------



## chang100

*Trek1000, $500*

My local Trek dealer in San Diego is offering the entry-level Trek1000 for $499 brand spanking new. Even has a carbon fork! Comes w/ Tiagra/Sora group, which I rode for about 3 years on my first road bike and it worked fine. I don't think you can get a better deal on a new bike. And no, I'm not working for the shop.

www.treksandiego.com


----------



## real stonie

chang100 said:


> My local Trek dealer in San Diego is offering the entry-level Trek1000 for $499 brand spanking new. Even has a carbon fork! Comes w/ Tiagra/Sora group, which I rode for about 3 years on my first road bike and it worked fine. I don't think you can get a better deal on a new bike. And no, I'm not working for the shop.
> 
> www.treksandiego.com


SNAG IT! That's what I was planning on buying, but ended up with the 1200...love it, but will probably upgrade some components after this season.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

real stonie said:


> SNAG IT! That's what I was planning on buying, but ended up with the 1200...love it, but will probably upgrade some components after this season.


What he said! $500 for a real road bike with Sora/Tiagra? I just checked out the component spec and the frame geometry. It's really decent!! Jump the heck on it! 

Sora gets a bad rap from the snobs, but it works really well. Yes, it's a bit heavier, but it's bulletproof. Besides, you can always upgrade.

- FBB


----------



## culdeus

Get a used bike. Got some no-name al frame with ultegra drive train and 105 everwhere else and Mavic OP used (2kmi) for $500. 8kmi later and it's still going strong. You just have to find those guys at lbs that know who is looking to ditch their rides or upgrade and wait for a good deal.


----------



## Wozzer

I just bought a Giant OCR3, good frame with Sora. Has a sweet adjustable stem and extra brake levers on the straight bar, both very useful features for me. Oh an a comfortable seat too.


----------



## rodnette

*get a cheap used bike and start riding, spend on events.*

What dumb advice, save up some more and go out and get a better bike... NO WAY, go out and get an older lightweight vintage bike for $100-200 bucks on craigslist, buy a schwinn, miyata, fuji, whatever as long as it's close to your size. Make sure it's all tight and ride the hell out of it for a summer. If you have to spend your 500 then buy a good used 3-5 year old bike on craigslist or ebay that... unless you plan on going pro, could be the last bike you ever own. The cycling industry is out of hand with the cost, and is becoming a rich man's sport, the justification being that it doesn't cost anything to ride. I'll be spending this summer triathlon season on a vintage bike passing carbon bikes all day.


----------



## LMWEL

*Just Ride...*



513xj said:


> Hi, I am looking to get into riding. I am looking for a quality bike for around 500 doll hairs. Any suggestions? I have seen some Tommaso ads around, and the prices look decent. Any Input?


Check out this thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=203182


----------



## Trek2.3

Buy a new "last year's" model from a good manufacturer. It will be fine as a starter and you can upgrade the components if you want.

Here's one: *2008 Trek 1.2 triple for UNDER $600.* http://penncycle.com/product/08-trek-1.2-triple-37839-1.htm

You can find one of these bargains by searching "trek 1.2" on Google. Many of the Trek dealers have software that allows Google to pick up their inventory. The dealers CAN ship it to you out of town IF the bike goes thru another Trek dealer for assembly. Most bikes are still in the factory box. I bought a Trek bike recently for a real bargain price, got the low intra-dealer shipping rate, and paid $75 for the local service. It was still a good deal.

I found this clearance list with lots of Treks under $600 in 30 seconds. http://bikeline.com/articles/road-and-tri-bike-closeouts-pg59.htm


----------



## PJ352

Does anyone realize this thread is closing in on *4 years *old?? I think the OP may have made a decision by now, and if not....


----------



## FINEMNT

I was going through the same thing a few years ago. I wanted a bike for less than $500. Well guess, what, I bought a Wal-Mart road bike, Schwinn Varsity. I road it for about 1 year. Then I let the sport go. Thank goodness I didn't drop 2k to ride for 1 year. It was good enough to start. Then I came back hungry, eager to learn everything about the sport. I bought a vintage Centurion Dave Scott 1989 for $100, put in another $200 for new tires, handlebar, stem, etc. Road that for about 1 year. Then decided to upgrade. Current bike is Neuvation F100 w/Rival. Couldn't get a better deal locally, and loving every ride on it. So just get out there on whatever you can find and start RIDING! Start getting fit!


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

To paraphrase Joe Biden "It's a 3 letter word...USED"


----------



## muataz

*500$ road bike!*

Hi, well this is my first post on this site and hope I can help.
ok, you wanna get into riding, I suggest you buy a basic road bike such as CCM Presto which can be found around 350$-450$. it is a great bike for entry level, I used that bike when I started cycling and did few long rides on it, I did 153Km ride which was my first group ride and the bike was more than amazing. So I suggest the CCM Presto, once you really get into cycling then you can go to a higher levels of bikes. 
I did modify the bike a little bit like I changed the pedals to clipless pedals (100$) and put road tires 25mm (120$). I used that bike for about 7 months then upgraded to Cervelo S2


----------



## cxwrench

muataz said:


> Hi, well this is my first post on this site and hope I can help.
> ok, you wanna get into riding, I suggest you buy a basic road bike such as CCM Presto which can be found around 350$-450$. it is a great bike for entry level, I used that bike when I started cycling and did few long rides on it, I did 153Km ride which was my first group ride and the bike was more than amazing. So I suggest the CCM Presto, once you really get into cycling then you can go to a higher levels of bikes.
> I did modify the bike a little bit like I changed the pedals to clipless pedals (100$) and put road tires 25mm (120$). I used that bike for about 7 months then upgraded to Cervelo S2


You might want to check the date on the last post before you decided to add yours. It was just shy of 4 years ago. Pretty sure anyone paying attention at that point already has a bike.


----------

